# Pink Sweets Vape



## Random-Hero (5/4/16)

I remember in the Hubbly you use to get "pan rasna" flavor. This was one of my favorites. Old school pink sweets.

Anyone know if there is this kind of flavor somewhere?


----------



## Cespian (5/4/16)

Musk Candy with a hint of menthol... used to love it in the Hookah, hence I have made an E-Juice version. Got quite a bit steeped, if you are willing to pay shipping, I can send you a 30ml.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

I made a pink sweet flavour by taking Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and adding Vapour Mountain Musk Concentrate... the first time I tried it it worked well but I didn't make a note of the percentages and never quite got it right again.


----------



## Duffie12 (5/4/16)

I saw one the other day. Definitely exists locally just can't remember where, will have a look again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Maybe do a thread in the "who has stock", there might be a vendor itching to comment on this because I agree with @Duffie12 ... I have seen this before somewhere.


----------



## Random-Hero (5/4/16)

@Stosta I will do that when push comes to shove. 

For now it was just a general question. I have a lot of juice still to vape. Always keeping my eyes open for something new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey (5/4/16)

Amaren sells a Pink Mix for e-cigs.
I buy it in Ellisras.


----------



## AniDey (5/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

AniDey said:


> Amaren sells a Pink Mix for e-cigs.
> I buy it in Ellisras.


Oh yeah! I forgot I had some of their "Blue Mix" floating around somewhere, it was damned tasty! Time to clean out my work draw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (5/4/16)

@Random-Hero - I see that you are based in Pretoria and the supplier of the juice that @AniDey referred to is also based in Pretoria according to their dialing code. Perhaps you could get it directly from them or at least find out who stocks it close to your location: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/where-can-i-find-this-juice-amaren-super-fruit.t9256/#post-204979



Tiaan PTA said:


> The supplier is Elderwood Trading CC.
> 012 851 2506
> info@amaren.co.za
> 
> The administrator for the CC is Siobhan Plunkett.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lingogrey (5/4/16)

It seems that Angel - who will "take you back to your childhood" (my childhood was unfortunately somewhat more innocent than Angel seems) is a pink sweet vape: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bella-donna-premium-e-liquids.t21413/


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> It seems that Angel - who will "take you back to your childhood" (my childhood was unfortunately somewhat more innocent than Angel seems) is a pink sweet vape: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bella-donna-premium-e-liquids.t21413/


Hahahaha! Oh my!


----------



## Duffie12 (5/4/16)

Neither of the above are the one I saw yesterday. But now I just can't seem to find it!


----------



## shaunnadan (5/4/16)

Just something about the musk candy concentrate from vm

When I Got this concentrate I was unsure what to do with it. So I decided to google recipes and found a muskmelon cocktail recipe. 

Musk melon 
Honey


So I started with 3% musk, 8% watermelon candy, and 1% honey 

Gave it a good shake and packed away off of the diy kit. Popped the bottle in the ultrasonic and did a fresh build on a dripper. 

After 30min of steeping I decided to try it out..... Yoh !!! Was that something else 

The only thing I could taste was the musk an it was so floral it turned into an incense scent. 

The smell was so strong my dad came into the room to ask me why I was burning incense!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

